# Isocyanate (e.g. 2K polys) Dangers



## OCDpainter (Jun 27, 2021)

This topic recently came up in a post on Cabinet Coat. Rather than take that one off topic, I figured that I would start a new thread.

I have a pretty solid background in hard science/medical topics. Don't ask.

The Yale University School of Medicine Painters and Repairers Education Program puts out some pretty solid info on isocyanates.









Isocyanates and Asthma


Isocyanates and Asthma




medicine.yale.edu





In addition to inhalation, isocyanates are also absorbed via skin contact. I'd feel safer with a Tyvek suit and traditional respirator than using supplied air while wearing shorts and a t-shirt (both would be ideal)

The other important point that the Yale info notes is with regard to sensitization. There is apparently some debate as to whether or not isocyanate asthma is a traditional Type I reaction (e.g. IgE mediated). For anyone who wants to jump down the rabbit hole, here is an excellent paper:








Pro/Con Debate: Is Occupational Asthma Induced by Isocyanates an IgE-Mediated Disease?


Isocyanates, low-molecular weight chemicals essential to polyurethane production, are one of the most common causes of occupational asthma, yet the mechanisms by which exposure leads to disease remain unclear. While isocyanate asthma closely mirrors other ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





There is a very good chance that it is at least something similar. This means that every additional exposure increases the risk of your immune system suddenly saying F-this and attacking. Once the switch flips, there is no way to flip it back.

Bottom line, is that if you are going to use this stuff, don't get it on your skin. In addition to using respiratory protection, Ne sure to ventilate the hell out of the area.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Good info! Also, it's my understanding that the most concentrated exposure to isocyanates is during the mixing procedure. The converter in particular is the most hazardous until it is mixed.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

CApainter said:


> Good info! Also, it's my understanding that the most concentrated exposure to isocyanates is during the mixing procedure. The converter in particular is the most hazardous until it is mixed.


good to see you.


----------

